# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Tour >  Tour giá rẻ tuần 5 tháng 10/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Tạm chia tay với thành phố ồn ào và náo nhiệt, cùng Alehap đến Lào tham quan thánh địa phật giáo Đông Dương - That Ing Hang, khám phá thành phố sương mù Đà Lạt. Cảm nhận vùng đất được gọi là vùng biển thiên đường khi đến Hawaii và cuối cùng là đến xứ sở Kangaroo tham quan Vườn Bách thảo Melbourn của đất nước Úc.

*TRONG NƯỚC*

*TP.HCM - HUẾ - VIÊNG CHĂN*

Thời gian: 5 ngày 4 đêmGiá tour: 10.050.000 VNĐPhương tiện đi lại: đi và về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: 03/11/2012

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay, xe và hướng dẫn viên suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchThủ tục xuất nhập cảnh Việt Nam - LàoChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình

Giá tour không bao gồm: chi phí cá nhân, thuế VAT

Chương trình tour của công ty du lịch Liên Bang.

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*HÀ NỘI - ĐÀ LẠT*

Thời gian: 3 ngày - 2 đêmGiá tour: 1.927.000 VND/ 1 kháchPhương tiện đi lại: đi và về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: thứ 6 hàng tuần

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay, xe và hướng dẫn viên suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịch,Chi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình.

Giá tour không bao gồm: chi phí ngoài chương trình

Chương trình tour của công ty du lịch Bốn Mùa

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*TP.HCM - MANILA - HONOLULU*

Thời gian: 7 ngày 6 đêmGiá tour: 58.500.000 VNĐPhương tiện: đi và về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: hàng tháng

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, thuế sân bay, phí an ninh và xăng dầuXe, trưởng đoàn và HDV suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịch,Chi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình.Vé Ali'I Kai Sunset Dinner Crusie , Show lễ hội ca múa nhạc ở Trung tâm Polynesian

Giá tour không bao gồm: hộ chiếu, lệ phí xin visa tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của công ty du lịch Hoàn Mỹ

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*HÀ NỘI - MELBOURNE – CANBERRA – SYDNEY*

Thời gian: 8 ngày - 7 đêmGiá tour: 50.590.000 VNĐPhương tiện: đi và về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: 16/11/2012

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, thuế sân bay, phí an ninh và xăng dầuXe, trưởng đoàn và HDV suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịch,Chi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình.Lệ phí visa Úc, dịch thuật hồ sơ

Giá tour không bao gồm: Hộ chiếu, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của công ty du lịch Carnival

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## vietnamtour

*DU LICH THAI LAN: NGÀY 01: HÀ NỘI – BANGKOK – PATTAYA*

*06h00:* Xe và hướng dẫn viên đón Quý khách tại điểm hẹn, đưa đoàn ra sân bay quốc tế Nội Bài đáp chuyếnbay *TG 561 (10h35 -* *12h25)* đi Bangkok. Đến sân bay *Suvarnabhumi* , xe và hướng dẫn viên đón và đưa Quý khách đi Thành Phố *Pattaya*, trên đường đi, Đoàn ghé thăm *Trại Hổ (Tiger Zoo)* xem Hổ Mẹ nuôi Lợn Con và xem chương trình biểu diễn đặc biệt giữa Người và Cá Sấu. Tiếp tục hành trình tới Thành Phố Pattaya nhận phòng Khách Sạn và nghỉ ngơi. *Ăn Tối* tại Nhà Hàng địa phương và tự do khám phá Thành Phố nhộn nhịp và quyến rũ về đêm .*NGÀY 02: PATTAYA  ( ĂN SÁNG / TRƯA / TỐI)*


*Ăn sáng*: Tại Khách Sạn, Hướng Dẫn Viên đưa đoàn ra *Đảo San Hô (Koh Lan Island)*bằng Canô cao tốc, Du Khách có thể tự do khám phá những môn thể thao Miền Biển như : Lướt ván, Bay dù, Lặn biển, Thuyền chuối, ngồi Canô siêu tốc ngắm đảo, Bóng đá bãi biển...(Kinh phí tự túc)
*Buổi trưa*: Trở về Khách Sạn ăn cơm và nghỉ ngơi tại Khách Sạn. *Chiều*: Hướng Dẫn Viên và xe VIP đón đoàn tại Khách Sạn đưa đoàn đi tham quan *Vườn Hoa Nhiệt Đới Nong Nooch Garden.* Nơi đây có tất cả các loại cây Miền Nhiệt Đới và các giống Hoa Lan quý hiếm đủ màu sắc trên toàn Thế Giới. Sau đó, Du Khách sẽ được thưởng thức 2 show biểu diễn đặc sắc tại Vườn Hoa, tái hiện lại cuộc Chiến Tranh giữa Miến Điện và Thái Lan và những điệu múa Lăm Voong cổ truyền của Thái Lan. Đặc biệt là show biểu diễn Voi với những Chú Voi to lớn và thông minh biết đá bóng, dancing, vẽ tranh một cách khéo léo...Sau đó, Hướng Dẫn Viên đưa Quý Khách trở lại Thành Phố Pattaya tham quan *World Gems Collection* (Trung tâm chế tác vàng bạc đá quý nổi tiếng và lớn nhất Thái Lan), Du khách tự do tham quan và mua sắm. *Ăn tối*tại Nhà Hàng địa phương. Tiếp theo, Hướng Dẫn Viên sẽ đưa Du Khách thưởng thức chương trình Ca múa nhạc đặc biệt *Alcaza  Show hoặc Tiffany Show*  do những người Bêđê Nam chuyển giới thành Nữ xinh đẹp và nổi tiếng của Vương Quốc Thái Lan biểu diễn. Về Khách Sạn nghỉ ngơi và tự do tìm hiểu Thế Giới về đêm của Thành Phố.*NGÀY 03: PATTAYA  - BANGKOK  ( ĂN SÁNG / TRƯA / TỐI)*

Ăn sáng: Tại Khách Sạn. Trả phòng Khách Sạn, Hướng Dẫn Viên và xe VIP đón Khách tại Khách Sạn đưa Qúy Khách trở về Thủ Đô  Bangkok. Trên đường đi xe đưa Quý Khách tham quan và mua sắm tại Trung Tâm đặc sản 3 Miền của Vương Quốc Thái Lan *Butterfly Garden.* Nơi đây, có Huyết Yến được lấy về từ Phuket Miền Nam, Mật Ong từ Tam giác vàng Miền Bắc và nhiều sản phẩm đặc trưng của Miền Trung Thái Lan. Đoàn tiếp tục  tới Trung Tâm Bánh Kẹo, Quý Khách có thể tự do mua quà về cho người thân và hành trình về Thủ Đô Bangkok. Trên đường về tham quan *Trung Tâm Nghiên Cứu Rắn Độc.* Đây là một Trung Tâm Y Học Cổ Truyền của Vương Quốc Thái Lan mà người Thái đã nghiên cứu cách đây hơn 100 năm. Chiêm ngưỡng show biều diễn bắt rắn bằng miệng và khai thác nọc độc, nghe bài thuyết trình của Dược Sỹ tại Trung Tâm giới thiệu về những công dụng và tác dụng của loài rắn đối với Y Học và con người. Sau đó, đưa Quý Khách đi mua sắm tại Cửa Hàng bán đồ Da nổi tiếng của Thái Lan (Leather Factory Outlet)Ăn trưa, chiều xe tiếp tục đưa Quý Khách đi tham quan mua sắm tại Siêu Thị Miễn Thuế King Power...Ăn tối tại Nhà Hàng địa phương, về Khách Sạn nghỉ ngơi, tự do tìm hiểu Thủ Đô Bangkok về đêm*NGÀY 04: BANGKOK ( ĂN SÁNG / TRƯA / TỐI)*

Ăn sáng tại Khách Sạn, xe và Hướng Dẫn đưa Quý Khách đi tham quan *Chùa Vàng (Wat Traimit)* chiêm ngưỡng điều kỳ diệu của bàn tay con người đã tạo ra một kiệt tác, đó là Tượng Phật bằng Vàng Ròng linh thiêng nặng 5,5 tấn được làm ra cách đây hơn 700 năm, ngày *Kinh Đô* còn ở *Sukhothai*. Sau đó, xe và Hướng Dẫn đưa quý khách đi tham quan Cung Điện Mùa Hè*Vimanmek* được Vua Rama V xây dựng vào năm 1901 và từ đó đến nay vẫn luôn được bảo tồn cẩn thận để quảng bá sự huy hoàng và thịnh vượng của một thời kỳ hoàng kim.Đây là tòa nhà bằng gỗ Teak màu vàng đẹp và lớn nhất Thế Giới, trong Hoàng Cung trưng bày các tác phẩm như: Ngà voi, pha lê,  đồ vật bằng bạc, đồ sành sứ, đồ cổ. Tại đây, Quý Khách có thể hiểu rõ hơn về cách sinh hoạt của Hoàng thất ... sau đó tiếp tục hành trình tham quan *Safari  World*  Vườn Thú Quốc Gia. Ăn trưa với tiệc Buffe trong Nhà Hàng chứa hơn 1.000 thực khách. Du Khách có thể thưởng thức các Show biểu diễn đặc sắc ngoài trời như Cá Heo, Cao bồi, Sư tử biển và Điệp viên 007 vv..... (tùy thuộc vào thời gian biểu diễn). Đặc biệt, xe và Hướng Dẫn viên sẽ đưa Du Khách tham quan Vườn Thú mở, với nhiều loài thú hoang dã và quý hiếm được nuôi thả trong môi trường bán tự nhiên. Sư tử, Hổ, Linh Dương, Tê giác trắng, Hươu cao cổv.v.v... Sau đó, xe và Hướng Dẫn sẽ đưa Qúy Khách về Trung Tâm Thương Mại lớn nhất của Thủ Đô Bangkok, nơi đây Quý Khách có thể tự do mua sắm tại một trong những Siêu Thị lớn như (Central World, Gayson, Zen, Istan, Big v.v.v…) và ăn tối tại Nhà Hàng địa phương. Về Khách Sạn nghỉ ngơi và tự do tìm hiểu Thế Giới về đêm của Thành Phố*NGÀY 05: BANGKOK –HÀ NỘI  ( ĂN SÁNG)*

Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, Đoàn tự do mua sắm cho đến giờ ra sân bay, Xe đưa Quý khách ra sân bay Suvarnabhumi đáp chuyến bay TG 564 (17:50 – 19:40) về Việt Nam.  Xe đón Quý khách tại sân bay Nội Bài đưa đoàn về trung tâm Hà Nội. Chia tay đoàn, kết thúc chương trình

*GIÁ TRỌN GÓI: 399$/KHÁCH**(áp dụng cho đoàn 20 khách trở lên)

Xem thêm :* *XỨ SỞ CHÙA VÀNG- PHẬT NGỌC-BANGKOK – PATTAYA 5 NGÀY 4 ĐÊM*

----------


## tourdimientay

Tour du lịch giá rẻ trong tháng 9 - 10 khuyến mãi mùa nước nổi *tour du lịch miền tây giá rẻ 2 ngày 1 đêm*, Mỹ tho bến tre cần Thơ khách sạn 3 sao giá 1.000.000 đ, *Tour Miền Tây 3 ngày 2 đêm giá 2.668.000 đ*, khởi hành hàng ngày. liên hệ Công Ty du lịch Thời Đại Việt.

----------


## tourdimientay

*Chi Tiết Chương Trình Tour Miền Tây 2 ngày 1 đêm
*

*TP.HCM  -  MỸ THO – BẾN TRE – CẦN THƠ* _2 ngày 1 đêm, đi và về bằng xe, Khởi hành hàng ngày_ *NGÀY 1: SÀI GÒN - MỸ THO - BẾN TRE - CẦN THƠ (Ăn trưa, tối)*
*Buổi sáng*, *8:30* khởi hành từ VP *công ty* khởi hành đi Mỹ Tho, 10h20 đến _TP.Mỹ Tho_, dừng chân tham quan _chùa Vĩnh Tràng_ - một trong những ngôi chùa cổ nổi tiếng nhất _miền tây_. Sau đó xe đưa quý khách ra _bến tàu 30/4_ lên tàu du ngoạn sông Tiền tham quan những _ngôi nhà nổi_ trên sông cùng với _các bè cá_,  nghe giới thiệu lịch sử hình thành _4 cù lao Long, Lân, Quy, Phụng_. Quý khách tham quan _vườn trái cây trĩu quả_, xem các _tổ Ong mật_ và _cách lấy mật_. Quý khách dừng chân thưởng thức những tách _trà mật ong nóng thơm lừng miễn phí_ nghe giới thiệu về các sản phẩm làm từ _mật ong,_ _sữa ong chúa, phấn hoa_…tiếp tục tham quan lò _sản xuất kẹo dừa_, dừng chân thưởng thức _trái cây bốn mùa miễn phí_ và nghe biểu diễn _ca nhạc tài tử Nam bộ_. Quý khách ra bến đò _đi đò chèo dọc bờ kênh_ dưới những tán dừa rợp mát đến cửa sông. Quý khách lên tàu lớn đến _nhà hàng miệt vườn_ dùng cơm trưa, nằm võng nghỉ ngơi. Sau đó lên tàu đến tham quan _Cồn Phụng_ - tìm hiểu di tích _Ông Đạo Dừa_ - _chùa Nam Quốc Phật_... _đi cầu khỉ, tham quan hồ cá sấu_, mua sắm quà lưu niệm… 
*Buổi chiều*, 15h00 trở lại bến tàu – lên xe tiếp tục đi Cần Thơ. 17h00 đến _Cần Thơ_ quý khách nhận phòng khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi, _dùng bữa tối tại nhà hàng_ với các món đặc sản miền tây. Buổi tối Quý khách tự do dạo phố khám phá ẩm thực miền tây hoặc lên _du thuyền trên sông Cần Thơ_ nghe _ca nhạc tài tử Nam Bộ_ - thưởng thức bữa tối với các món _đặc sản Miền Tây_ như _chuột đồng nướng muối ớt_, _tôm đất hấp bia_, _cá lóc nướng trui,_ _ốc bưu nướng tiêu_,...Quý khách có một buổi tối tuyệt vời _khám ẩm thực miền Tây trên du thuyền Cần Thơ_ với những giai điệu ca nhạc tài tử Nam Bộ. *21h00* tàu cập bến - Quý khách nghỉ ngơi tự do. 

*NGÀY 2: CẦN THƠ - VĨNH LONG - SÀI GÒN (Ăn sáng)*
*Buổi sáng*, Quý khách dùng điểm tâm buffet tại khách sạn, sau đó ra bến tàu Cần Thơ quý khách lên tàu đi tham quan _chợ nổi Cái răng_ – xem cảnh _buôn bán tấp nập trên sông_ – một nét đặc trưng của _chợ miền sông nước_. Quý khách có thể trực tiếp mua trái cây trên ghe - thuyền...tiếp tục tham quan _vườn trái cây_, đi dạo trên con đường làng tham quan _lò sản xuất cốm, Bún_....tàu đưa quý khách trở lại bến tàu, nghỉ ngơi dùng cơm trưa tại nhà hàng, 
12h30 quý khách lên xe khởi hành về _Sài Gòn_, dừng chân nghỉ ngơi tại trạm dừng _chân Mekong Rest Top_, tiếp tục về Sài Gòn. _17h00 đến Sài Gòn_ kết thúc tour - hẹn gặp lại quý khách. 
_Tour mien tay 2 ngay, tour mien tay 2 ngay 1 dem, tour mien tay 2 ngay gia re_

*Giá tour du lịch miền tây 2 ngày  1 đêm:
*

*Tiêu chuẩn khách sạn*
*Giá tour người lớn
*
*Giá tour trẻ em 4 - 11 tuổi
*

*Khách sạn 3***  Ăn 3 bữa
*
*1.000.000 đ/k*
*750.000 đ/k
*

*Lịch khởi hành* 
*Khởi hành hàng ngày lúc 8h30*



** Giá tour miền tây 2 ngày bao gồm:*

 - Vận chuyển: Xe du lịch đời mới máy lạnh đưa quý khách tham quan theo chương trình
- *Tiêu chuẩn 3***:* Ăn *1* bữa trưa + *1* bữa tối ngày thứ nhất + *1* bữa ăn sáng buffet ngày thứ hai.
 - Khách sạn: 1 đêm khách sạn tại Cần Thơ *(Khách sạn 3****) 2 khách /1 phòng
- Tham quan: Theo chương trình có hướng dẫn viên đưa đoàn tham quan, vé vào cửa...
- Tàu du ngoạn trên sông, đi đò chèo, ăn trái cây, uống trà mật ong, nghe nhạc tài tử...
- Quà tặng: Mỗi khách được tặng *1 chai nước suối 500ml, 1 nón du lịch, 
* Giá tour miền tây 2 ngày cho trẻ em:
*- Trẻ em dưới 4 tuổi miễn phí gia đình tự lo nhưng 2 người lớn chỉ được kèm 1 trẻ em, nếu nhiều hơn phải mua ½ vé.
- Trẻ em từ *4 - 11* tuổi mua *75%* vé người lớn có phần ăn và chỗ ngồi riêng, ngủ chung phòng với người thân đi cùng. từ *12* tuổi trở lên tính bằng vé người lớn.*
* Giá tour miền tây 2 ngày Không bao gồm:* Ăn uống ngoài chương trình và các chi phí vui chơi cá nhân khác…

----------

